# Multi-Units



## Gary Lewis (Sep 10, 2010)

PLEASE READ ALL BEFORE COMMENTING 

I maintain a multi-unit property and have a problem that I can't resolve. 

First the details...This complex is 5 Floors, each floor is back to back connected to the apartment next to it, share waste drain for washing machine and kitchen sink, 1st and 3rd floor has garbage disposals, building is 21 years old, all units above have regulated washing machine powder and most of all this problem does not occure with any other unit.

Ok, here is the problem...The 1st floor resident complains that there are backflow of suds in their kitchen sink (she thinks it's from washer)

What I have already done...Ran a drive rod down the vent from the roof all the way PAST the 1st floor, poured pipe cleaner and enzyme cleaner from the 5th, 3rd and 1st floor as well as pulling the 1st floor kitchen sink plumbing....still the same problem...2 months on going problem.

HELP!!!!!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I'll help you.

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I bet a plumber could figure that problem out.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Is there a " so you're not a plumber, and have been kicked out of Plumbing Zone, section at the DIY chatroom?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Just tell her to wash her dishes in the suds that are backing up....

Simple....2 birds with one stone.....Next......


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Is there a " so you're not a plumber, and have been kicked out of Plumbing Zone, section at the DIY chatroom?


 
at this rate THAT section would be overflowing with suds too... :whistling2:


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Look at the other thread from a couple of day's ago. 

They tell you everything you need to know. 

Right down to the crete.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

I can help


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

but there is a diagnostic charge if you want flat rate?

if t&m there is min 1 hour charge


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

dehydrated liquid plumber and portland cement. works for me. breid..............:rockon:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

If you put about $500 worth of melted ice cream down the drain it will eliminate the suds.

I don't normally give out trade scerets, but you seem like a swell guy.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Gary Lewis*

You are going beyond the scope of work for a maintenance worker. If you continue performing plumbing duties and someone is injured, there is serious liability.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Why is it every tom dick and harry thinks they can do their own plumbing? If you can't figure it out pay the guy that went to school for 5 years and has many years dealing with this problem. We CHARGE for our advice. That is how we make our living. 

Your problem is just that YOUR problem. No one hear cares what you have to say if your not a plumber. Piss off.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

my my. off our meds are we? tell us how you really feel. let it all out bro. breid.....................:rockon:


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

so lets get this str8 your tenant is getting free suds to clean her dishes.shoot you should raise her rent for free soap suds.


----------



## oaklandplumber (May 10, 2009)

Gary Lewis said:


> PLEASE READ ALL BEFORE COMMENTING
> 
> I maintain a multi-unit property and have a problem that I can't resolve.
> 
> ...


I don't know what code you go by but they touch on that in 
chapter 7 of the upc ,or you could just replace the wax seals on the 5th floor toilets:thumbsup:


----------

